# Traditions blank pistol



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Traditions about their Blank Pistol. I was told that this pistol is indexed and has a lifetime warranty. And its avalible in a small quantity.
I know that the NEF is the first choice but I have been waiting forever on an NEF and still no movement.

Has anyone tried these?

Terry

I almost forgot. The description says 22 cal but it is in fact a 209 

http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=BP6001


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Save your money! I thought this was a nice alternative due to not being able to get the NEF a couple of months ago. The primer swells and won't allow the cylinder to rotate or open. I would like to make someone a grat deal on this piece of junk. I got tired of waiting for gun dog suppliers to have them available, so I went to local gunshop and picked my NEF two days after order. Probably paid a little more for it but got tired of cussing and fussing with junk.


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I cannot believe that in this day and age we cannot get some company to manufacture a quality blank pistol. I have a Traditions, and it is junk.

I'm thinking about buying a 32 or 22 cal revolver and using it.

:evil: frustrating.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Save your money! I thought this was a nice alternative due to not being able to get the NEF a couple of months ago. The primer swells and won't allow the cylinder to rotate or open. I would like to make someone a grat deal on this piece of junk. I got tired of waiting for gun dog suppliers to have them available, so I went to local gunshop and picked my NEF two days after order. Probably paid a little more for it but got tired of cussing and fussing with junk.


I don't know if the pistol is junk or not. However, my NEF with primer inserts will swell and not fire with any brand of primer but Remington. You might try giving Remington STS 209 privers a try before you throw away the pistol. HTH


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

I have one, and the previous complaints are valid. If you hold it above your head, the primers slide down toward the handle keeping the cylinder from indexing properly. If you keep it down by your side it is more reliable.

Problem is, everyone want to hold the gun over their head and for good reason. That way you can protect your ear with your arm.

Bib disappointment.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

cci primers before I would use other primers and yes they would swell and you might as well use a hammer to beat on the cyl to get it free with the cci primers one out of a hundred shots might malfuntion
and i also agree hold at your side out straight out
David


----------

